# Password Syncing



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

I've had keepass on my laptop for ages and recently with all the "hacking" going on and passwords being leaked I've decided to be proactive with a few if not all of the passwords I use.

I've at least been "smart" enough to not use the same passwords for everything I have (which like most people is a growing list).

So now to my question.... Is Keepass/DropBox/KeepassDroid combo the best solution thus far? If not what do you use or what type of setup do you have. I don't know if I'm comfortable with a purely "cloud" based manager or if I'm comfortable with passwords being on DB even if they are encrypted.

I'm open for any suggestions and if you can shed any light on this subject I would like to learn from people who have actually used these products or know anything about security instead of rereading blog posts on it.

Thanks!


----------

